# Flow loving betta



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

So last week I broke my surface skimmer and can no longer adjust it so it's stuck at fully opened at the surface. This was causing major water fall noise with my eheim 2213 because it was sucking in lots of air. I took it off and got a hob filter to add the skimmer to. First an aquatop which was too small for my tank (wouldn't clear my rim) 45gph which would have been perfect. Ended up having to get an aqueon quietflow 10 which ended up being too strong for the surface skimmer. It was doing a great job on the surface so I figured I'll check it out and see if I could do well without the skimmer. My betta started going crazy, trying to swim up the flow from the outlet and he's been spending most of his time in front of this filter now. I now have a total of about 216 gph on my 10 gallon tank and he couldn't be happier with the flow in the tank. No filter floss or anything in the quietflow except for 2 spider plants (trying to make a riparium out of the filter) so nothing restricting the flow at all really but a few roots. Anyone else have flow loving bettas?


----------



## Crownsftw (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey, i have a male in a small 10L tank and the flow is pretty strong however he seems to love swimming against the flow and floating around the tank. When hes had enough he hides in his plants again


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Mine has plenty of spots to get away from the flow but he chooses to stay in high flow areas. I like it, its fun to watch.


----------



## Crownsftw (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah it is fun to watch, a friend of mine bought a white plakat last week and he also loves swimming against flow and goes crazy. They look like their having fun


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

At times I wish I could shrink and swim in my tank, join my fish.


----------



## Crownsftw (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol, not sure if i could hack the same diet though


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Well not full time just a swim here and there.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah one of my giants used to think he was a salmon, he loved the flow he would swim in it for 20-30 minutes at a time. When he was really having fun you would hear him splashing around as he would jump.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

it's amazing how different each betta could be. So many rules about them not liking this and not liking that then you try something and see that they love things most shouldn't.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

clopez1 said:


> At times I wish I could shrink and swim in my tank, join my fish.


lol,I often think that too especially on hot days.

My boys all love the filter flow too,they all seem to like the bubbles and playing near the filter in general.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Isn't it great to not have to baffle? My biggest concern was not having enough flow especially since I have a planted tank.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Very true.

I have the spray bars on my boys filters partly covered with a sponge,but I leave enough of it open so that plenty of bubbles swoosh and bubble around.They all like it very much.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I did add more holes on my spraybar to lessen the flow a bit which I like because it spreads the flow.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice! I point the spray bars at the back wall of my boys tanks and the little bubbles flow across the back,it looks lovely. :-D


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I also have mine pointing back and my crazy guy likes to get pinned to the wall by the flow.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:

One of my little boys likes to sit under the filter intake like it's giving him a massage.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

The betta I had before this one did that. The first time I saw him wrapped around the filter intake I thought he was dead.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Eeeek! They sure can cause mini panics sometimes with their antics.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Very true.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

A pic of my filter/riparium, plants bamboo and 2 baby spider plants.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Very lush.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Just wanted to put an update picture for my little filter riparium.


----------

